# STUMPED Plans for a DIY 10 gallon refugium



## 55bldparrot30 (Jan 12, 2009)

I want to make a 10 gallon refugium. I have a spare ten gallon and willing to do the work. But not sure about how to make a fail safe system incase of a power outage. I want the tank under the main tank. So if persay the power would go out, my water wouldnt go all over the floor and leave my fish dead. So please if you know of any ideas, or things on the market let me know. I would greatly appreciate it.:-D


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

As to plumbing, I'm not sure.

Designing is another thing that I could help out at. But the question is, why do you want to add a fuge to a FW tank? A sump makes sense, but a fuge? In SW, you use that to hold macro, create a DSB and a pod breeding ground. What do you plan on putting in it?


----------



## 55bldparrot30 (Jan 12, 2009)

I want it for optimal filtration. I also would like to keep different kinds of plants and critters without worrying about my other fish attacking them. So no real need, just a want. Plus one day i might switch to salt water in that paticular tank. So it will also give me a foot in the door on my way to a salt water tank. Any ideas on a drain system as to not empty out water all over the floor?!


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Hmm...

The only thing I can think of in a fuge for a FW system is a bunch of Anacharis to keep your nitrates down.


----------



## 55bldparrot30 (Jan 12, 2009)

Like i said, not really a need. Just a want for better plant and protection from bigger fish. Thanks for the information but i need more advice as far as plumbing.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

55bldparrot30 said:


> Like i said, not really a need. Just a want for better plant and protection from bigger fish. Thanks for the information but i need more advice as far as plumbing.


Like I said, I have no idea when it comes to this matter. You may want to contact Steve (SKAustin), or read up on the "Understanding Sumps" article in the SW sub-forum that Steve wrote.


----------



## 55bldparrot30 (Jan 12, 2009)

I will do that. Thanks


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

http://www.fishforum.com/member-submitted-articles/understanding-sumps-15930/


----------

